# New from Pennsylvania



## joefred (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello from the land of the endless mountains. I haven't shot archery for years,but my grandson just turned 12 and wants to archery hunt so I am here to learn all over again.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!!!! I am sure you will find all sorts of information on just as I have.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

WELCOME TO AT:wink:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to at


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

welcome to at


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Welcome to AT, Definately a good reason to re-learn everything. 
Just do a search for any question you need answered. 
If you don't find one, just post up...:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk joefred. Have fun here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT!! :darkbeer:


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

welcome


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## djones90 (Sep 17, 2007)

What part of PA are you from?

Derek


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## grady205 (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard.Where in Pa?


----------



## joefred (Mar 24, 2008)

grady205 said:


> Welcome aboard.Where in Pa?


Central Pa, Clinton County


----------

